# Need help creating a mulch bed



## kekoa (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm in the process of extending my existing mulch/flower bed out from my house. I don't want to use anything as the border so I would like to just trench around the edging to keep it nice and tight. The problem I'm having is that there is a near by (huge) tree that some of the roots are above ground heading right into my future mulch/flower bed. How should I go about trenching around the mulch bed when there are all these thick roots everywhere? When I say trenching, I mean basically digging a moat around the area so it seperates the mulch from the grass. I'm open to anything. thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe just run your trench line up to the root, and continue on the imaginary line on the other side of the root, repeat.... ?

Or you could cut the tree down, and have the stump/roots removed....

 

-Kev


----------



## kekoa (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually I had a irrigation system put in so they ended up cutting the roots along the bed anyway as they ran the PVC. I then just used a mattock to pull up the roots that were exposed. It was a ton of work but I'm done and vow to never lift a mattock again. (I say that now but I forsee my wife asking me to transplant my azaleas next spring)

Thanks for the recommendations Kevin!


----------

